# Cristiano Ronaldo è della Juve. Ufficiale.



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.

Affare da 105 milioni di euro.


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

sì, il Real è stato umiliato. 
Una società di calcio che fatturerà quasi un miliardo di euro quest'anno in fase di crescita, ha bisogno di rinnovare Ronaldo a 33 anni con un contratto che superava quello di Messi?. il fatto è che Perez lo ha mandato a quel paese giustamente per rinnovare la rosa del Real, vedrete pure in futuro come finirà Messi con i suoi 43 milioni con annate al limite della sufficienza.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

smacco tremendo

si riparerebbe un po' soltanto con Maldini dirigente


----------



## Tell93 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Non ci avrei scommesso 1€... chapeau alla Juve che dimostra quanto sia importante avere una SOCIETA'


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Non ci sono parole.

A questo punto vincessero la Champions. La meritano.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2018)

La serie A è morta definitivamente. Facciano la superlega e giochino tra loro a questo punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole.
> 
> A questo punto vincessero la Champions. La meritano.



a questo punto si. Chi osa ottiene e hanno dimostrato di volerla vincere.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

tutto sommato han fatto bene a fare il regalino a Mendes prendendo Silva un anno prim...ah no


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

La valutazione di Belotti secondo Cairo


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



lo scrivo maiuscolo e senza ironia...quando ci vuole ci vuole:

COMPLIMENTI! 

gran colpo della juve c'è ben poco da girarci attorno


----------



## sacchino (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole.
> 
> A questo punto vincessero la Champions. La meritano.



Gufone


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Non la vincono la Champions...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.



è stato il primo a permettere questo riducendoci cosi.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La valutazione di Belotti secondo Cairo



Nono secondo me Belotti vale di più visto che per alcuni Cristiano è in fase calante, poi è più giovane...


----------



## Wildbone (10 Luglio 2018)

Il prezzo del cartellino resta davvero assurdo, ma non tanto per il rapporto qualità/età, quanto per l'infrastruttura commerciale e d'immagine che Ronaldo si porta dietro. Il Real se l'è giocata male, secondo me.


----------



## gabuz (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Per quanto brucia, c'è solo da far loro i complimenti...


----------



## danjr (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.


Complimenti alla Juve!


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Beati loro, colpo del secolo.

Unica nota positiva, almeno ritorna giocare un giocatore più forte del mondo nel nostro campionato, credo non accadesse dai tempi immemori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> sì, il Real è stato umiliato.
> Una società di calcio che fatturerà quasi un miliardo di euro quest'anno in fase di crescita, ha bisogno di rinnovare Ronaldo a 33 anni con un contratto che superava quello di Messi?. il fatto è che Perez lo ha mandato a quel paese giustamente per rinnovare la rosa del Real, vedrete pure in futuro come finirà Messi con i suoi 43 milioni con annate al limite della sufficienza.



Concordo, il Real secondo me è stato lungimirante. Invece di coprire d'oro uno che va per i 34 ha preferito lasciarlo andare per rinnovare la squadra. Ormai sia Ronaldo che Benzema sono dei vecchietti, quindi mi aspetto che pure il francese faccia i bagagli per poi rinnovare tutto l'attacco.


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Leggendolo sembra di essere su football manager...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

Onore a loro, hanno saputo sfruttare l'occasione al momento giusto.
Come al solito, però a loro va tutto bene, sono sempre come il cacio sui maccheroni, non so se per merito o per fortuna. 

Tuttavia, checché se ne dica scelta lungimirante anche del Real, che secondo me si assicura a questo punto anche un vantaggio sul Barcellona. 

Se Messi non si riprende, quest'anno, il prossimo ad andare via sarà lui.


----------



## Mou (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Benvenuto.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Onore a loro, hanno saputo sfruttare l'occasione al momento giusto.
> Come al solito, però a loro va tutto bene, sono sempre come il cacio sui maccheroni, non so se per merito o per fortuna.
> 
> Tuttavia, checché se ne dica scelta lungimirante anche del Real, che secondo me si assicura a questo punto anche un vantaggio sul Barcellona.
> ...



Ci troverà pronti


----------



## Gekyn (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Sono invidioso, ma allo stesso tempo contento....non vedo l'ora di vederlo nella nostra serie A, e chissà se questo trasferimento in futuro non aumenti l'appeal al nostro campionato verso altri campioni, aumentando la visibilità della seria A con quello che ne consegue.


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2018)

Con buona pace di chi ha passato un mese a sparare 150 milioni per Savic


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Luglio 2018)

Incredibile.....sono tristissimo, mi ha addirittura telefonato mio papà (gobbo) per dirmelo...e stasera arriva la seconda dose con gli altri due. Io muoro


----------



## sacchino (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Comprano anche a prezzo di saldo, se pensiamo che due anni fa hanno preso Higuain a 94 ed atleticamente vale la metà di Ronaldo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

Spero in un risvolto stile Kakà real madrid, con prestazioni di Ronaldo in fase super calante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con buona pace di chi ha passato un mese a sparare 150 milioni per Savic



Da questo punto di vista questo acquisto può fare del bene, magari iniziano ad abbassarsi i prezzi


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Onore a loro, hanno saputo sfruttare l'occasione al momento giusto.
> Come al solito, però a loro va tutto bene, sono sempre come il cacio sui maccheroni, non so se per merito o per fortuna.
> 
> Tuttavia, checché se ne dica scelta lungimirante anche del Real, che secondo me si assicura a questo punto anche un vantaggio sul Barcellona.
> ...



Messi lo mandano via, non sarà lui ad andare via.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> sì, il Real è stato umiliato.
> Una società di calcio che fatturerà quasi un miliardo di euro quest'anno in fase di crescita, ha bisogno di rinnovare Ronaldo a 33 anni con un contratto che superava quello di Messi?. il fatto è che Perez lo ha mandato a quel paese giustamente per rinnovare la rosa del Real, vedrete pure in futuro come finirà Messi con i suoi 43 milioni con annate al limite della sufficienza.


esatto


----------



## ARKANA (10 Luglio 2018)

Se non vincono la Champions sarà fallimento totale


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista questo acquisto può fare del bene, magari iniziano ad abbassarsi i prezzi



_“Se la gente non ha i soldi non può comprare...”_
Il giorno dopo è partita la telenovela per CR7. Pare quasi che la Juve lo abbia voluto rimettere in riga a Lotito.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Incredibile operazione per la juve ma buona anche per il Real. Perez non è un pirla qualsiasi dopo 3 champions di fila ha colto la palla al balzo per rinnovare la squadra e non sottostare alle richieste di Ronaldo anche se queste scelte non saranno fruttifere nel breve termine. Sono la squadra più potente e ricca del mondo e continueranno ad esserlo. Beati loro, tutti e 2 i clubs.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Con CR7, Suning che inizia a rilanciare sistemato SA e raggiunta la champions, con il Milan ad. Elliot la,serie A si prepara a tornare dove le compete.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

mi viene voglia di chiudere col calcio, noi presentiamo halilovic loro ronaldo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Messi lo mandano via, non sarà lui ad andare via.



Ma infatti, il mio "se non si riprende" è riferito a Messi come persona/giocatore. 
Il Barcellona, tenendo Messi, paradossalmente sta perdendo terreno col Real


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.



Invece e' proprio per colpa sua se oggi siamo arrivati a questo punto. Se avesse gestito il Milan come si deve dal 2008 in poi, a quest'ora Ronaldo giocava da noi.

Comunque, complimenti alla Juve, colpaccio clamoroso.


----------



## Tell93 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> mi viene voglia di chiudere col calcio, noi presentiamo halilovic loro ronaldo.



Tempo al tempo... guarda da dove sono partiti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

Se penso al Napule che pensava di vincere qualcosa grazie ad Ancelotti


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con CR7, Suning che inizia a rilanciare sistemato SA e raggiunta la champions, con il Milan ad. Elliot la,serie A si prepara a tornare dove le compete.



Sì, soprattuto col Milan ad Elliott....


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Spero in un risvolto stile Kakà real madrid, con prestazioni di Ronaldo in fase super calante


Kakà non è mai stato ai livelli di Ronaldo. Ronaldo in fase super calante ti fa 20 gol in serie a e 10 in Champions 
Complimenti alla Juve. Per noi, purtroppo, cambia poco visto che non siamo concorrenti diretti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con CR7, Suning che inizia a rilanciare sistemato SA e raggiunta la champions, con il Milan ad. Elliot la,serie A si prepara a tornare dove le compete.



Già e finalmente Rometta, Lazietta e Nabbulè torneranno nel nulla da dove provengono.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> mi viene voglia di chiudere col calcio, noi presentiamo halilovic loro ronaldo.



Tranquillo "Ronaldo farà bene a tutto il kalcio italianoohh"


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Allegri è il troll più geniale mai visto... 
Non vorrei vedere in questo momento le facce di Conte (e il suo ristorante da 100 euro) e Ancelotti (senza possibilità non solo di vincere ma anche di lottare la sua carriera al Napoli è finita prima ancora di iniziare)

Ah ma la supercoppa italiana da quest'anno è stata abolita giusto???


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2018)

operazione del secolo, secondo me ci hanno guadagnato entrambe le società.

non vedo l'ora di vederlo giocare in serie A


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, il mio "se non si riprende" è riferito a Messi come persona/giocatore.
> Il Barcellona, tenendo Messi, paradossalmente sta perdendo terreno col Real




Concordo, per non parlare che stanno fallendo quasi da due anni tutte le campagne acquisti, l'anno scorso è uscito fuori contro la Roma, se si ripete di nuovo quest'anno per loro è nera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri è il troll più geniale mai visto...
> Non vorrei vedere in questo momento le facce di Conte (e il suo ristorante da 100 euro) e Ancelotti (senza possibilità non solo di vincere ma anche di lottare la sua carriera al Napoli è finita prima ancora di iniziare)



Bisogna proprio far leva sull'orgoglio di Conte per portarlo al Milan.


----------



## Teddy (10 Luglio 2018)

Tanto di cappello alla Juve, gran colpo.


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2018)

Adesso serve un miracolo a tutte le altre squadre italiane.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Concordo, il Real secondo me è stato lungimirante. Invece di coprire d'oro uno che va per i 34 ha preferito lasciarlo andare per rinnovare la squadra. Ormai sia Ronaldo che Benzema sono dei vecchietti, quindi mi aspetto che pure il francese faccia i bagagli per poi rinnovare tutto l'attacco.


 sono d'accordo a quest età era l'ultimo treno x venderlo.. siamo cosi sicuri che l'affare lo faccia la Juve? Vedremo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

Gran colpo e complimenti a loro. 
Ma è evidente che l'unico motivo per cui è alla Juve è perché nessun altro club si era interessato a lui. Nemmeno il Manchester. Non per questo sia venuto a svernare.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri è il troll più geniale mai visto...
> Non vorrei vedere in questo momento le facce di Conte (e il suo ristorante da 100 euro) e Ancelotti (senza possibilità non solo di vincere ma anche di lottare la sua carriera al Napoli è finita prima ancora di iniziare)


Va beh, adesso non esageriamo. Per noi cambia zero. In serie a cambia poco, visto che i gol di Ronaldo non si aggiungeranno a quelli di Dybala/Higuain ma andranno a sostituirli in larga parte a livello numerico.
Per quanto riguarda la Champions, invece, ribaltano totalmente le gerarchie europee perché il duo argentino è stato quasi sempre spettatore non pagante. Adesso sono i favoriti. Speriamo in qualche pasticcio di Allegri.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Come dicevo prima guardo il lato positivo, noi non avevamo lo stesso ambizioni ma pensate ad un tifoso interista che con la campagna acquisti che hanno fatto aveva accarezzato l'idea di uno scudettino.....stanno peggio di noi.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Luglio 2018)

Un gran colpo di mercato. Così facendo non hanno dato alle altre contendenti di vincere lo scudetto ad agosto


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Gran colpo e complimenti a loro.
> Ma è evidente che l'unico motivo per cui è alla Juve è perché nessun altro club si era interessato a lui. Nemmeno il Manchester. Non per questo sia venuto a svernare.



Ma figurati, solo per l'indotto che porta lo prenderebbe chiunque. Non so perchè ha scelto la juve ma di certo non era la sola a volerlo.


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri è il troll più geniale mai visto...
> Non vorrei vedere in questo momento le facce di Conte (e il suo ristorante da 100 euro) e Ancelotti (senza possibilità non solo di vincere ma anche di lottare la sua carriera al Napoli è finita prima ancora di iniziare)
> 
> Ah ma la supercoppa italiana da quest'anno è stata abolita giusto???



Allegri sapeva TUTTO. Mi ci gioco le palle.


----------



## MGP (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo a quest età era l'ultimo treno x venderlo.. siamo cosi sicuri che l'affare lo faccia la Juve? Vedremo



l'affare lo fa la serie A ... prima di tutto e un transferimento mediatico colosale ... una squadra di serie A prova che puo competere al top ... forse e una motivazione in piu per le altre per alzare l'asticela


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Come dicevo prima guardo il lato positivo, noi non avevamo lo stesso ambizioni ma pensate ad un tifoso interista che con la campagna acquisti che hanno fatto aveva accarezzato l'idea di uno scudettino.....stanno peggio di noi.


Noi dovremmo giocarci contro la supercoppa ma speriamo venga abolita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo a quest età era l'ultimo treno x venderlo.. siamo cosi sicuri che l'affare lo faccia la Juve? Vedremo



L'affare la juve lo fa se riesce a vincere la champion. Ad ora sono favoriti per la vittoria finale. Immagino il gufaggio di tutta italia contro i gobbi in coppa


----------



## luis4 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole.
> 
> A questo punto vincessero la Champions. La meritano.



se non la vincono si vadano a nascondere però.


----------



## papadb (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> tutto sommato han fatto bene a fare il regalino a Mendes prendendo Silva un anno prim...ah no



sto pagliaccio fa avere a loro Ronaldo a 105 milioni e a noi Silva a 38.....


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Gran colpo e complimenti a loro.
> Ma è evidente che l'unico motivo per cui è alla Juve è perché nessun altro club si era interessato a lui. Nemmeno il Manchester. Non per questo sia venuto a svernare.



è un rischio che non son voluti prendere le altre squadre europee, qua si pensa sempre che chi fattura n milioni all'anno più della Svezia può fare quello che vuole.
I gobbi per arrivare e mantenere o superare il loro stato da media big europea, la loro situazione di crescita non poteva andare avanti così, così hanno fatto all-in sia a livello tecnico che commerciale.
Ripeto, poi vedi i Cavani anche che prendono a "je te bliffe" il Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> mi viene voglia di chiudere col calcio, noi presentiamo halilovic loro ronaldo.



Io sicuramente mi prenderò una pausa solo momentanea. Fin quando non avremo una società seria e dei dirigenti seri, sinceramente non vedo il motivo di agonizzare guardando il Milan. Sto soffrendo da 7 anni, credo sia lecito prendersi una pausa. Poi il fatto di Ronaldo è una mazzata tremenda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> sto pagliaccio fa avere a loro Ronaldo a 105 milioni e a noi Silva a 38.....



Se il progetto del Milan si fosse rivelato serio con una proprietà solida e fossimo andati in champion per me Ronaldo sarebbe venuto qua.


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.



This.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Gran colpo e complimenti a loro.
> Ma è evidente che l'unico motivo per cui è alla Juve è perché nessun altro club si era interessato a lui. Nemmeno il Manchester. Non per questo sia venuto a svernare.



Mi sa che il motivo è il famoso accordo dei 100 milioni. Non esiste che nessuno si sia interessato al giocatore più forte del globo per una cifra del genere. Lo United ne ha spesi 80 per gente come Martial, per Ronaldo avrebbero costruito ponti d'oro. Il PSG avrebbe ricoperto Madrid di petrolio


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi dovremmo giocarci contro la supercoppa ma speriamo venga abolita



Me l'ero scordata....vabbè ci piallavano uguale.


----------



## Heaven (10 Luglio 2018)

Porca t... ma come si fa? Acquisto incredibile, assurdo.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Concordo, il Real secondo me è stato lungimirante. Invece di coprire d'oro uno che va per i 34 ha preferito lasciarlo andare per rinnovare la squadra. Ormai sia Ronaldo che Benzema sono dei vecchietti, quindi mi aspetto che pure il francese faccia i bagagli per poi rinnovare tutto l'attacco.


 sono d'accordo a quest età era l'ultimo treno x venderlo.. siamo cosi sicuri che l'affare lo faccia la Juve? Vedremo


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Hanno acquistato il calciatore più forte, stella della squadra di calcio più forte, quella che ha vinto 4 CL nelle ultime 5 edizioni. E che dire, bravi loro.

Ora sono i favoriti assoluti per la vittoria della CL.


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> sì, il Real è stato umiliato.
> Una società di calcio che fatturerà quasi un miliardo di euro quest'anno in fase di crescita, ha bisogno di rinnovare Ronaldo a 33 anni con un contratto che superava quello di Messi?. il fatto è che Perez lo ha mandato a quel paese giustamente per rinnovare la rosa del Real, vedrete pure in futuro come finirà Messi con i suoi 43 milioni con annate al limite della sufficienza.



Ah io stesso che ho introdotto il termine "umiliato" non mi riferivo certo alla bontà dell'operazione dal lato Real e del loro stato, anzi secondo me non poteva esserci allontanamento da Cristiano migliore e poco cambia 105 o 300 milioni ricevuti a loro che fanno cartolarizzazione di miliardi di attivi sui prossimi anni.

Ed a dirla di più ho tanti dubbi da esprimere non tanto su Ronaldo in quanto tale in Italia ma su una particolare configurazione Juventus che si motiva facendo il Davide e non certo il Golia. Ma quella è un'altra storia.

Mi riferivo alla specifica modalità dell'annuncio di oggi, perché mai nella vita il Real avrebbe dovuto accettare che il presidente della controparte partisse dal suo nuovo giocatore a cose fatte senza che vi fosse stato l'annuncio.
Ed infatti in Spagna su questa cosa stanno dando di matto i tifosi, perché sono dettagli che spostano un po' nella ricezione della notizia.


----------



## Snake (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Messi lo mandano via, non sarà lui ad andare via.



Il Barca non manda via gente realmente finita figurati Messi che per quanto sia in calo segna ancora 50 gol a stagione. Non diciamo fesserie.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2018)

il guadagno che hanno fatto a livello di immagine del club vale gia una champions, probabilmente anche di piu.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'affare la juve lo fa se riesce a vincere la champion. Ad ora sono favoriti per la vittoria finale. Immagino il gufaggio di tutta italia contro i gobbi in coppa



Ma ti immagini se la Champions la vince Buffon


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini se la Champions la vince Buffon



Sarebbe epico, PSG che vince la champion contro la juve dove Buffon para il rigore decisivo a Ronaldo. 

L'unico motivo per tifare Buffon.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini se la Champions la vince Buffon



#AlzalaGigi non la vincerà mai


----------



## 1972 (10 Luglio 2018)

il giudice, non sempre imparziale, sara' il campo. inutile nasconderlo: il piu' forte giocatore attualmente al mondo in una squadra di mostri, vedremo.....


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il motivo è il famoso accordo dei 100 milioni. Non esiste che nessuno si sia interessato al giocatore più forte del globo per una cifra del genere. Lo United ne ha spesi 80 per gente come Martial, per Ronaldo avrebbero costruito ponti d'oro. Il PSG avrebbe ricoperto Madrid di petrolio





malos ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, solo per l'indotto che porta lo prenderebbe chiunque. Non so perchè ha scelto la juve ma di certo non era la sola a volerlo.




Solo la Juve fra le big ha bisogno di incrementare merchandising 
ved. Manchester appunto che ci guadagnano anche senza di lui e spendere tali cifre per un 34enne anche se il più forte al mondo, ma pur sempre tale è un gioco che non vale la candela se non hai la necessità di visibilità e introiti relativi a questa. 

Sfatiamo anche "Ronaldo è un'azienda". Si certo, per sé mica per il club in cui milita se non in misura minore rispetto a quel che si pensa.

Il psg per anni ha provato a prenderlo, poi ha preso Neymar e Mbappé, non gli è più interessato altrimenti lo avrebbe preso a questo prezzo e potendosi permettere un ingaggio più alto! Oppure, si tutti vogliono venire alla Juve a vincere. Ok. 

P.S.
Avrei detto la stessa cosa se fosse venuto al Milan. È la stessa cosa che ho pensato quando lo scorso anno se ne parlo fra il serio e il faceto.


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ah io stesso che ho introdotto il termine "umiliato" non mi riferivo certo alla bontà dell'operazione dal lato Real e del loro stato, anzi secondo me non poteva esserci allontanamento da Cristiano migliore e poco cambia 105 o 300 milioni ricevuti a loro che fanno cartolarizzazione di miliardi di attivi sui prossimi anni.
> 
> Ed a dirla di più ho tanti dubbi da esprimere non tanto su Ronaldo in quanto tale in Italia ma su una particolare configurazione Juventus che si motiva facendo il Davide e non certo il Golia. Ma quella è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...



ti faccio i complimenti per le tue disamine sul calcio che sono molto interessanti e mi capita spesso di leggerle, non era riferito a te ma semplicemente da quello che sto leggendo in giro e juventini che in questo senso si sentono più forti del Real. vedremo la storia cosa ci dirà.
i tifosi del Real si sa che è gentaglia abituata benissimo.
Ma il Perez che fa cappellate alla Sneijder o alla Robben, non le fa più, da dopo questi due casi non ne ha venduto più uno che ha fatto la differenza in altre squadre, questo perchè ha superato la megalomania del Galacticos e arrivato a cose più concrete. dietro di loro hanno talenti che possono sostituire nel giro di due tre anni quelli che adesso giocano per loro.
Adesso con questo trasferimento, bisogna vedere che cosa succederà negli attacchi delle big europee, secondo me il Real si va a prendere Hazard e Kane.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Comunque maledetto Mendes, che a noi ha portato quel pippone con le orecchie a sventola


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque maledetto Mendes, che a noi ha portato quel pippone con le orecchie a sventola


era la tassa per portare Ronaldo..... in Serie A


----------



## kipstar (10 Luglio 2018)

gran calma....
bella operazione di marketing. aumento di fatturato assicurato....
sportivamente vedremo. per la serie a non serviva.....per la CL devono andarti dritte un tot di cose.....il rigore al bernabeu al 90esimo telo danno contro lo stesso....anche se hai cr7.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Concordo, per non parlare che stanno fallendo quasi da due anni tutte le campagne acquisti, l'anno scorso è uscito fuori contro la Roma, se si ripete di nuovo quest'anno per loro è nera.



Avrebbero dovuto vendere Messi, tenersi Neymar e prendere Mbappè l'anno scorso, è vero che parliamo col senno di poi, ma hanno sbagliato tutto lo scorso anno. 
Infatti hanno tentato di porre rimedio con Coutinho e Griezmann che li ha pure rifiutati.


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> gran calma....
> bella operazione di marketing. aumento di fatturato assicurato....
> sportivamente vedremo. per la serie a non serviva.....per la CL devono andarti dritte un tot di cose.....il rigore al bernabeu al 90esimo telo danno contro lo stesso....anche se hai cr7.....



ah beh, il Real in europa ha lo stesso potere dei gobbi che hanno in campionato.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> #AlzalaGigi non la vincerà mai


Sai magari hai ragione ma il PSG e la dimostrazione che avere tanti soldi non significa vittorie assicurate.. ci vogliono idee..conoscenza..programmazione.. se non hai quelli rischi solo di buttare soldi


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

adesso scopriremo se Buffon portava sfiga ai gobbi con la champions o se è proprio la juventus che fa perdere pure le finali a Ronaldo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



Il colpo del secolo, hanno preso il giocatore più forte del mondo

Ma qui la notizia è un altra signori: oggi scopriamo che la Juve, se vuole, può pagare 30 milioni l'anno un giocatore

Sono dolori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

L'anno prossimo per me arriva pure Zidane come allenatore


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2018)

Comunque 40 Rugani e 100 Ronaldo neanche nei film del compianto Vanzina


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Solo la Juve fra le big ha bisogno di incrementare merchandising
> ved. Manchester appunto che ci guadagnano anche senza di lui e spendere tali cifre per un 34enne anche se il più forte al mondo, ma pur sempre tale è un gioco che non vale la candela se non hai la necessità di visibilità e introiti relativi a questa.
> 
> Sfatiamo anche "Ronaldo è un'azienda". Si certo, per sé mica per il club in cui milita se non in misura minore rispetto a quel che si pensa.
> ...



Non è una questione di aumentare il merchandising, semplicemente lo avrebbero acquistato perché è il più forte del mondo. Le altre non potevano acquistarlo perché avrebbero dovuto pagare la clausola da 1 miliardo. L'accordo che lo lasciava libero a 100 milioni lasciava campo libero solo a Juve e Bayern in Europa


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo per me arriva pure Zidane come allenatore



mah, per me o prende un po' di periodo sabbatico o finisce sulla panchina della Francia.


----------



## papadb (10 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il colpo del secolo, hanno preso il giocatore più forte del mondo
> 
> Ma qui la notizia è un altra signori: oggi scopriamo che la Juve, se vuole, può pagare 30 milioni l'anno un giocatore
> 
> Sono dolori



lo pagheranno con sponsorizzazioni esterne in modo che non risulti in bilancio...
fregandosene del fpf... che buffonata sto fpf


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

Ma ora ci sarà lo spot ringo con Ronaldo in Italia?


----------



## Sotiris (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.


Adesso vediamo se il Nottingham Forrest italiano riesce a vincerla ...


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

A proposito a tutti quelli che pensano che "l'esperienza "e fondamentale nel fare l'allenatore.. il signor zidane ha vinto 3 o 4 ? Champions senza avere mai allenato prima


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> lo pagheranno con sponsorizzazioni esterne in modo che non risulti in bilancio...
> fregandosene del fpf... che buffonata sto fpf



Non importa come lo fanno...ma possono farlo

Da domani il nome Juve sarà sulla bocca di chiunque parli di calcio..

Colpo mediaticamente sensazionale, che li porta al livello top assoluto.

In campo sono certo il contributo sarà altissimo visto quanto sarà motivato, 25 gol in campionato e 10 in champions sono scontati...


----------



## mil77 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.



complimenti alla juve


----------



## Davidoff (10 Luglio 2018)

Cioè, praticamente regalato rispetto alla clausola, apparecchiato con l'esclusione a priori della concorrenza. Assurdo come a questi giri sempre tutto, tutto, tutto bene. La Serie A è morta e sepolta per i decenni a venire, con il culo che hanno anche se una rivale tornasse competitiva e comprasse Messi, Kane e Modric si spaccherebbero il crociato durante il primo allenamento.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi, oggi ci sono 2 notizie :

CR7 alla Juve
Paolo Maldini che dovrebbe tornare a casa.

E vedo che su un forum milanista stiamo a 10 pagine di commenti per ogni notizia.

RIPIGLIATEVI !


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo se il Nottingham Forrest italiano riesce a vincerla ...



io penso di no, soprattutto se Ronaldo si ritrova a spazzare via palle in difesa.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di aumentare il merchandising, semplicemente lo avrebbero acquistato perché è il più forte del mondo. Le altre non potevano acquistarlo perché avrebbero dovuto pagare la clausola da 1 miliardo. L'accordo che lo lasciava libero a 100 milioni lasciava campo libero solo a Juve e Bayern in Europa




È il più forte al mondo. Ma per quanti anni? 
Potrebbero essere 4 come potrebbero essere 2.
Io se ho i soldi mi vado a prendere il terzo ma pure il quarto più forte al mondo con 7 anni in meno e il giovane fenomeno. 
Sul lungo termine è un investimento che mi frutterà di più in campo e fuori.
La vera trattativa storica del calciomercato è la coppia del futuro Neymar+MBappe. Non CR7, anche se vi fa vincere la Champions.


Comunque così mi confermi che la sua scelta era limitata. Volevo vedere se il PSG poteva e voleva acquistarlo e gli offriva l'ingaggio di Neymar se era Torino. Su un po' di obiettività non guasta.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

La cosa avvilente è che i leccaculo della Juve, cioè il 90% della stampa itagliana, tenterà in tutti i modi di proseguire nella loro battaglia prezzolata per cercare di far diventare la Juve la "squadra d'Italia". Quello che viscidamente stanno tentando di fare da anni. 

Ma non ce la faranno mai, quindi niente complimenti a questi farabutti che, son sicuro, per vincere avranno sempre bisogno dei loro veri top player: Rocchi, Tagliavento, Irrati e compagnia ladrante.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Luglio 2018)

Che botta...
Noi non abbiamo manco il presidente... e questi comprano cr7...
Complimenti a loro, meritati... scudetto praticamente già assegnato e si corre per arrivar secondi...
Spero torneremo grandi come han fatto loro... dalla B a Ronaldo...


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.



sì, quello di 15 anni fa forse. Negli ultimi anni ci hanno umiliato tutti, dalla Juve all'Inter, dal Napoli alla Roma.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

La Juve ha comunicato che la commissione a Mendes ammonta a 12 milioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Che botta...
> Noi non abbiamo manco il presidente... e questi comprano cr7...
> Complimenti a loro, meritati... scudetto praticamente già assegnato e si corre per arrivar secondi...
> Spero torneremo grandi come han fatto loro... dalla B a Ronaldo...


Loro hanno cominciato realizzando lo stadio, noi non riusciamo a metter su un piano di crescita vincente che sia in grado di aumentare i ricavi. Deve aumentare il fatturato.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque maledetto Mendes, che a noi ha portato quel pippone con le orecchie a sventola



Noi abbiam fatto un favore a lui prendendo Silva. Lui ha fatto un favore all'intero calcio italiano


----------



## RE_CARLO (10 Luglio 2018)

Leggo tante cavolate come ad esempio se lo United non lo ha preso è perchè ha pensato che fosse un giocatore vecchio...la cosa da sapere è che avendo una clausola di 1000 milioni di euro nessuno poteva permetterselo nemmeno le grandi potenze europee... la clausola è scesa a 100 milioni a Gennaio quando Perez si è rifiutato di dare l'aumento a Ronaldo...ma gli ha messo il veto di poter andare a giocare in premier...in spagna e al psg...non aveva messo nessun clausola per la Serie A e la Bundesliga perchè il presidente del Real pensava che ne Bayern ne juventus avessero la possibilità di fare un'operazione del genere non tanto per i 100 milioni del costo del cartellino ma per l'ingaggio da dare al giocatore stiamo parlando di un'operazione di 400 e più milioni di euro...Perez pensava che Ronaldo poteva andare a giocare solo in Cina o negli Usa...e sapendo le ambizioni del giocatore sapeva che non avrebbe mai accettato di andare a svernare in cina o usa...perchè si sente ancora un giocatore forte...e quindi sarebbe rimasto al Real fino a fine contratto per poi magari a 36 anni andare in Cina...ha sottovalutato la juventus ed è rimasto fregato...dalla cina aveva ricevuto un'offerta di 200 milioni per 2 anni che ha rifiutato...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La Juve ha comunicato che la commissione a Mendes ammonta a 12 milioni.



Quindi superiore al 5%. Perciò quand'anche l'avessimo trattato la Skiena Drittah™ di Mirabelli avrebbe impedito il suo approdo al Milan


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo per me arriva pure Zidane come allenatore



Sicuramente acciuga non dura più di un anno in ogni caso. Sia se vincono la Champions, sia se non la vincono.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quindi superiore al 5%. Perciò quand'anche l'avessimo trattato la Skiena Drittah™ di Mirabelli avrebbe impedito il suo approdo al Milan



Loro alcune commissioni le integravano direttamente nei cartellini, erano furbi


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver ceduto Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus.
> 
> Affare da 105 milioni di euro.


Per il momento un bel ''ecchissenefrega'' è il massimo che posso dare a questa notizia...
Per il resto...ci risentiamo il 10 Luglio del 2019 per vedere chi ha fatto l'affare del secolo...


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo per me arriva pure Zidane come allenatore



A questo punto mi aspetto che arrivino a Guardiola


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2018)

Infinita pena per il real.
Ne esce malissimo.
Onore invece alla juve.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> È il più forte al mondo. Ma per quanti anni?
> Potrebbero essere 4 come potrebbero essere 2.
> Io se ho i soldi mi vado a prendere il terzo ma pure il quarto più forte al mondo con 7 anni in meno e il giovane fenomeno.
> Sul lungo termine è un investimento che mi frutterà di più in campo e fuori.
> ...



Totalmente d'accordo. 
Il PSG lo scorso anno, con la complicità del Barcellona, che secondo me avrebbe dovuto vendere Messi, tenere Neymar e comprare Mbappè, ha fatto saltare il banco. 
L'acquisto di Ronaldo non è paragonabile. 

Comunque, pensare che se ci avesse preso da subito una dirigenza seria e fossimo arrivati quarti, probabilmente adesso ci saremmo noi al posto dei bianconeri mi fa rosicare non poco. 
Che Ronaldo venisse in Italia era programmato da qualche anno secondo me, dovevano solo scegliere tra Juve, Inter e Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Loro alcune commissioni le integravano direttamente nei cartellini, erano furbi



Sei cattivoh, io ho fiducia in Mirabelli e nella sua Skiena Drittah™ e per me i 38 mln per il bidon...ehm per il fenomeno Silva sono congrui e regolari


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente acciuga non dura più di un anno in ogni caso. Sia se vincono la Champions, sia se non la vincono.



è dal 2012 che continuate a sottovalutare Allegri... e su dai... è arrivato Ronaldo e lui non vede l'ora di andar via, sicuramente.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi aspetto che arrivino a Guardiola



Ci manca pure quella...


----------



## Love (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole.
> 
> A questo punto vincessero la Champions. La meritano.



Ronaldo la vince da solo...ma sai che goduria se la perdessero di nuovo???


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo.
> Il PSG lo scorso anno, con la complicità del Barcellona, che secondo me avrebbe dovuto vendere Messi, tenere Neymar e comprare Mbappè, ha fatto saltare il banco.
> L'acquisto di Ronaldo non è paragonabile.
> 
> ...



Con le dovute proporzioni è un operazione alla Ronaldhino al Milan. Il PSG è il Real di ieri che smiliardava senza vincere una fava, ma non potranno continuare in eterno a perdere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni è un operazione alla Ronaldhino al Milan. Il PSG è il Real di ieri che smiliardava senza vincere una fava, ma non potranno continuare in eterno a perdere



Non scherziamo, il Barca voleva liberarsi di Dinho che non si allenava piú ed é venuto al Milan per un piatto di lenticchie (sotto i 12 milioni mi pare).


----------



## Kutuzov (10 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, il Barca voleva liberarsi di Dinho che non si allenava piú ed é venuto al Milan per un piatto di lenticchie (sotto i 12 milioni mi pare).



E aggiungerei anche che Ronaldinho era già un ex atleta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è dal 2012 che continuate a sottovalutare Allegri... e su dai... è arrivato Ronaldo e lui non vede l'ora di andar via, sicuramente.



A me Allegri piace molto come allenatore, e ai tempi che era da noi lo difendeva quasi sempre. Semplicemente per questione di logica, dovessero vincere la Champions o fare il triplete, non avrebbe più nulla da dare alla Juve (al massimo potrebbe rimanere un anno per vincere il mondiale per club e la supercoppa europea?) e potrebbe tentare l'esperienza all'estero che Allegri vuole fare e questo comporta anche uno stipendio a doppia cifra che la Juve non gli darà mai.
In caso poi non dovesse vincere la Champions parlerebbero tutti di fallimento, non scherziamo. Andrebbe via sicuramente.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, il Barca voleva liberarsi di Dinho che non si allenava piú ed é venuto al Milan per un piatto di lenticchie (sotto i 12 milioni mi pare).



"Con le dovute proporzioni" infatti. 
Che poi io non sto mettendo in dubbio che CR7 sarà ancora decisivo, ma che si tratti di un operazione che ridisegni le gerarchie in Europa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Il trasferimento di CR7 merita un’analisi piú approfondita.

Mi é subito venuto in mente i trasferimenti di Zidane, Ronaldo, CR7 e Kaká con cui é stato costruito il real dei Galacticos che avvenivano anche avvantaggiandosi di un regime fiscale agevolato.

Adesso incredibilmente si vede un trasferimento al contrario, la stella del Real che va in serie A e subito dopo leggo che CR7 dovrebbe avvantaggiarsi di una norma fiscale del 2017 che avvntaggiani paperoninstranieri che vengono in Italia (sembra che paghi 100.000 € di tasse in totale).

Puó essere questa una chiave per vedere il trasferimento di altre star in serie A?
Puó essere che attirati dalla fiscalitá e seguendo CR7 arrivino altri big?
Puó essere che vedendo il margine di sviluppo delle nostre squadre e questa opportunitá fiscale a qualche investitore faccia gola la nostra serie A?
Puó essere che Elliot ha visto tutto questo e quindi sintiene il Milan e lo sviluppa?
Puó essere CR7 l’inizio della rinascita di tutta la serie A?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Leggo tante cavolate come ad esempio se lo United non lo ha preso è perchè ha pensato che fosse un giocatore vecchio...la cosa da sapere è che avendo una clausola di 1000 milioni di euro nessuno poteva permetterselo nemmeno le grandi potenze europee... la clausola è scesa a 100 milioni a Gennaio quando Perez si è rifiutato di dare l'aumento a Ronaldo...ma gli ha messo il veto di poter andare a giocare in premier...in spagna e al psg...non aveva messo nessun clausola per la Serie A e la Bundesliga perchè il presidente del Real pensava che ne Bayern ne juventus avessero la possibilità di fare un'operazione del genere non tanto per i 100 milioni del costo del cartellino ma per l'ingaggio da dare al giocatore stiamo parlando di un'operazione di 400 e più milioni di euro...Perez pensava che Ronaldo poteva andare a giocare solo in Cina o negli Usa...e sapendo le ambizioni del giocatore sapeva che non avrebbe mai accettato di andare a svernare in cina o usa...perchè si sente ancora un giocatore forte...e quindi sarebbe rimasto al Real fino a fine contratto per poi magari a 36 anni andare in Cina...ha sottovalutato la juventus ed è rimasto fregato...dalla cina aveva ricevuto un'offerta di 200 milioni per 2 anni che ha rifiutato...



Non potevano prenderlo. Mi ero persa questo passaggio sta di fatto che aveva due scelte, la Cina non la conto nemmeno, Juventus o Bayern. Questo non si è fatto avanti. Rimaneva la Juventus e lì è andato. 
E questa operazione ha la stessa valenza di strappare Neymar al Barça e far preferire a Mbappé il PSG al Real? Dimmi tu. 
Per me ne ora è né mai, ciò non toglie che sia un gran colpo, non il migliore in assoluto nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2018)

Tagliare tutti i ponti con Mendes prima di subito.
E spero continuino ad essere così sfigati da non vincerla manco con CR7 in campo.
Per quanto mi riguarda, io col calcio stacco la spina, almeno a livello italiano. 
Guferó per le italiane in Champions.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Luglio 2018)

Comunque non so voi, ma io già ne sto giovando dell'arrivo nel campionato italiano di CR7


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A me Allegri piace molto come allenatore, e ai tempi che era da noi lo difendeva quasi sempre. Semplicemente per questione di logica, dovessero vincere la Champions o fare il triplete, non avrebbe più nulla da dare alla Juve (al massimo potrebbe rimanere un anno per vincere il mondiale per club e la supercoppa europea?) e potrebbe tentare l'esperienza all'estero che Allegri vuole fare e questo comporta anche uno stipendio a doppia cifra che la Juve non gli darà mai.
> In caso poi non dovesse vincere la Champions parlerebbero tutti di fallimento, non scherziamo. Andrebbe via sicuramente.



Beh Allegri non è un allenatore che bada alla logica e la Juventus non è una società che scarica un allenatore per una finale di Champions persa (o una semifinale o un quarto o quello che sarà). Max andrà via quando non se la sentirà più o quando riceverà una mega offertona o per cavoli suoi, ma non lo si può dire certo a prescindere. 
Ha il migliore giocatore adesso in rosa e può sfruttarlo per vincere più che per una singola stagione.


----------



## RE_CARLO (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Non potevano prenderlo. Mi ero persa questo passaggio sta di fatto che aveva due scelte, la Cina non la conto nemmeno, Juventus o Bayern. Questo non si è fatto avanti. Rimaneva la Juventus e lì è andato.
> E questa operazione ha la stessa valenza di strappare Neymar al Barça e far preferire a Mbappé il PSG al Real? Dimmi tu.
> Per me ne ora è né mai, ciò non toglie che sia un gran colpo, non il migliore in assoluto nella storia del calcio.



Avevano il veto per andare in premier ...in spagna e al psg...però non è da sminuire l'acquisto della juventus come leggo qui dentro... che è bollito ...certo la juventus ha avuto la fortuna di non avere competitor altrimenti non l'avrebbe potuto prendere...e non pensiate che vendano chissà quanti giocatori per rientrare della spesa fatta...altrimenti Ronaldo se non avesse avuto garanzie tecniche di giocare in una squadra competitiva non sarebbe venuto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Comunque non so voi, ma io già ne sto giovando dell'arrivo nel campionato italiano di CR7



Ti senti già meglio vero? Farà bene a tutti è palese.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Avevano il veto per andare in premier ...in spagna e al psg...però non è da sminuire l'acquisto della juventus come leggo qui dentro... che è bollito ...certo la juventus ha avuto la fortuna di non avere competitor altrimenti non l'avrebbe potuto prendere...e non pensiate che vendano chissà quanti giocatori per rientrare della spesa fatta...altrimenti Ronaldo se non avesse avuto garanzie tecniche di giocare in una squadra competitiva non sarebbe venuto...



Che non aveva competitor è un dato di fatto. L'hai appena detto tu che le inglesi e il PSG erano tagliati fuori. Che sia bollito non l'ho detto, ho detto che non è futuribile ed anche questo è evidente, la carta d'identità è lì


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Luglio 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> lo pagheranno con sponsorizzazioni esterne in modo che non risulti in bilancio...
> fregandosene del fpf... che buffonata sto fpf



Andrà tutto a bilancio, le operazioni le fa la Juve


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Comunque per fare davvero bene al campionato italiano servirebbe istituire anche qui la rivalità Messi-Ronaldo 


Toccherà a noi il prossimo anno


----------



## dioscuro84 (10 Luglio 2018)

Guardavo lo score..l'anno scorso 44 gol in 44 presenze, hanno preso uno che fa più gol che presenze ogni anno..mi viene da piangere maledizione...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2018)

C'è poco da dire. Complimenti alla Juve.


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2018)

Io sono un tifoso...non devo per forza essere anche uno sportivo. Per questo spero vivamente che CR7 trovi in Italia "difficoltà" impreviste. E auguro al suo caro procuratore di pasteggiare con un bel piatto di cozze di dubbia anzianità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Comunque non so voi, ma io già ne sto giovando dell'arrivo nel campionato italiano di CR7



Secondo le ultime fonti provenienti da Torino, Ronaldo e già riuscito nell'impresa di curare la metastasi


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

me lo vedo pubblicizzare una fiat panda.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2018)

Se il CDA giovedì stanzia 150 milioni, cedere tutti i bidoni che abbiamo e fiondiamoci su Khedira, Higuain e Cuadrado.

A prezzo di saldo però, mica solo loro possono comprare a saldo.

Donnarumma
Conti
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Khedira
Bonaventura
Cuadrado
Higuain
Calhanoglu 

Dalla panca Calabria, Musacchio, Strinic, Biglia, Locatelli, Cutrone, Halilovic, Borini.
Mi accontenterei poi pure di Badstuber, Badelj e Balotelli a zero.

Questa sarebbe una base da primi 4 posti


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

C'è da dire che l'ultima volta che si è parlato così tanto di un 33enne è stato 2018 anni fa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che l'ultima volta che si è parlato così tanto di un 33enne è stato 2018 anni fa



jesus 
aspettiamole uscite 
vediamo se scompare anche questo vizio


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Se il CDA giovedì stanzia 150 milioni, cedere tutti i bidoni che abbiamo e fiondiamoci su Khedira, Higuain e Cuadrado.
> 
> A prezzo di saldo però, mica solo loro possono comprare a saldo.
> 
> ...



Khedira non è assolutamente un regista. La sua bravura è inserirsi non impostare e dare equilibrio. Se ma lo si può prendere per sostituire Bonaventura.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2018)

CR7 prima di tutto è un capolavoro finanziario della Juventus, poi sicuramente un bene per la Serie A e sopratutto un bene per la Juventus, detto questo mi auguro non vincano mai la Champions insieme.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Luglio 2018)

Perché Ronaldo è venuto alla Juve? 
1) perché vuol dimostrare di poterle far vincere la Champ
2) perché ha ricevuto una standing ovation dai tifosi avversari dopo il gol in rovesciata a Torino
3) perché nella Juve sarà comunque l'unica vera stella
Detto questo la palla è rotonda e se la Juve si infetta con il virus Messi argentino (palla a lui e ci pensi lui) saranno problemi grossi, perché lo spirito juve è il gioco di squadra, e se sparisce...


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Khedira non è assolutamente un regista. La sua bravura è inserirsi non impostare e dare equilibrio. Se ma lo si può prendere per sostituire Bonaventura.



Nel 433 della Juve non ci sono registi classici, anche Pjanic parte mezzala da Roma...

Sto guardando Francia-Belgio e anche qui non vedo registi classici...

Per la mediana che abbiamo metterei Biglia in panca, Bonaventura seconda opzione


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2018)

Lo store online della Juve è già down. Pazzesco.


----------



## Love (10 Luglio 2018)

Complimenti alla Juve perchè ha fatto un acquisto *pazzesco *sotto tutti i punti di vista..in Italia non hanno rivali...la mia speranza è che in europa rimangano ancora a secco ma con CR7 la vedo dura per gli altri.


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Luglio 2018)

Non è un caso che la trattativa sia uscita allo scoperto solo dopo l eliminazione del Portogallo dal mondiale e conseguente esclusione di Ronaldo dai favoriti per il pallone d oro.
Altrimenti non se lo sarebbero mai fatto scappare.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Luglio 2018)

Me lo ricordavo e sono andato a cercarlo.. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], sei un gufo tremendo  


 Bomba Ronaldo:E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real



Admin ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io temo i gobbi.



26-05-2018, 23:11


----------



## Mou (10 Luglio 2018)

Sto provando a comprare la maglia di CR7 sullo store della Juventus. Risultato: sito in down.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Me lo ricordavo e sono andato a cercarlo.. @Admin, sei un gufo tremendo
> 
> 
> Bomba Ronaldo:E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real
> ...



Altro che gufo!

Era scontato.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Me lo ricordavo e sono andato a cercarlo.. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], sei un gufo tremendo
> 
> 
> Bomba Ronaldo:E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real
> ...



Erano i giorni in cui era uscita la voce non ricordo su che giornale che Mendes e CR7 erano interessati a una quota di minoranza del Milan


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Luglio 2018)

l'anno scorso avevo sognato Ronaldo al milan..ma complimenti alla Juve, hanno una societa' seria che noi in questo moneto non abbiamo. Ronaldo non e' soltanto per la la Juve un grande affare ma anche per la serie A, e per questo forse indirettamente anche per il nostro Milan, forse qualcuno di piu' importante vuole acquistarci. Intanto mio fratello Juventino ha gia' ordinato la maglietta di CR7.
Ma prima o poi ritorneremo mai arrendersi e pensare sempre in positivo


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti senti già meglio vero? Farà bene a tutti è palese.



Un mio caro amico gobbo ha provato subito, stasera, a farmi questo discorso. 
È bastata un'occhiata per farlo desistere dal continuare, appena ho capito qual'era l'andazzo. 
Maledetti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2018)

Meritano solo rispetto, giù il cappello per un acquisto del genere, a livello di mercato ormai sono come i primi anni rossoneri con Berlusconi presidente. Ora vedremo se riusciranno a vincere gli stessi titoli vinti all'epoca dal Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un mio caro amico gobbo ha provato subito, stasera, a farmi questo discorso.
> È bastata un'occhiata per farlo desistere dal continuare, appena ho capito qual'era l'andazzo.
> Maledetti.



Condivido, non capisco come si possa essere contenti di Ronaldo alla Juve, a me non importa, mi dà fastidio ma di certo non son così masochista da essere persino contento per la serie A itagliana, certi discorsi lasciamoli ai leccaculo dei gobbi, che bastano e avanzano.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro che lo odio, ma Berlusconi mai avrebbe permesso questo.


E come lo avrebbe impedito? Cacciando 200 milioni per prenderlo al posto dei gobbi? Sarebbe finita allo stesso modo per me.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E come lo avrebbe impedito? Cacciando 200 milioni per prenderlo al posto dei gobbi? Sarebbe finita allo stesso modo per me.



Oltretutto ricordiamoci che il nano è quello che ha fatto saltare Tevez al Milan per tenere Pato. 
Da lì in poi i ladri hanno preso campo e messo le basi per quello che sono oggi. 
Proprio un gran presidente, sì.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oltretutto ricordiamoci che il nano è quello che ha fatto saltare Tevez al Milan per tenere Pato.
> Da lì in poi i ladri hanno preso campo e messo le basi per quello che sono oggi.
> Proprio un gran presidente, sì.


Perfetto!


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2018)

Mai visto uno che voglia vincere la Champions tanto quanto Agnelli. Se non la vince neanche quest'anno, l'anno prossimo si compra direttamente la coppa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2018)

Tra 5 anni voglio Mbappè


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Luglio 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mai visto uno che voglia vincere la Champions tanto quanto Agnelli. Se non la vince neanche quest'anno, l'anno prossimo si compra direttamente la coppa


Vabbè fratello, ora piano, eh... Per carità hanno fatto un colpo di livello mediatico planetario (e anche tecnico, ovviamente, malgrado l'età) ma che gli ovini abbiano più "voglia di vincere la Champions" dei vari proprietari di PSG, Manchester (soprattutto il City) e delle altre big europee che ogni anno spendono e spandono infinitamente di più mi pare esagerato... Diciamo piuttosto che il merito degli ovini è stato di portarsi quasi al livello delle suddette big ripartendo dallo tsunami di calciopoli, senza essere facilitati dall'arrivo dei petrodollari (cit. Il nano di Arcore), ma con una programmazione che una moderna società di calcio oggi deve avere. Mentre loro si facevano quotare in borsa, il nostro ex padrone preferiva evitare in quanto "Il Milan è una questione di cuore, niente quotazione in borsa" (cosa c.azzo c'entra... una società che ti sta a cuore, non può essere quotata? Mah..), mentre loro inauguravano il primo stadio di proprietà stappando lì lo champagne, il nostro massimo dirigente stappava lo champagne da Giannino con l'amichetto procuratore di turno... questo è il vero merito della Juve.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2018)

Post che non ha bisogno di commenti.


----------



## papadb (11 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto a bilancio, le operazioni le fa la Juve



parlo dello stipendio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Post che non ha bisogno di commenti.



Comunque quella di Tevez è stata una sliding door pazzesca. L'avessimo preso al posto di pato la juve forse non avrebbe aperto il ciclo, noi avremmo magari vinto lo scudo, Ibra e Silva non sarebbero andati via....destino


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque quella di Tevez è stata una sliding door pazzesca. L'avessimo preso al posto di pato la juve forse non avrebbe aperto il ciclo, noi avremmo magari vinto lo scudo, Ibra e Silva non sarebbero andati via....destino



Carlitos non tradisce. -cit-
Tevez è della juve.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Post che non ha bisogno di commenti.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

Incredibile come questi pagliacci stiano sempre, sempre, sempre, dalla parte sbagliata 

In poche righe una marea di minchiate che la metà bastavano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Incredibile come questi pagliacci stiano sempre, sempre, sempre, dalla parte sbagliata
> 
> In poche righe una marea di minchiate che la metà bastavano.



Sono quei ritardati che sono andati contro anche a Salvini. Possono andare a quel paese.


----------

